# Java Anwendungen/Einsatzgebiete - Unterteilung



## minni.maus (19. Okt 2014)

Hallo 

ich habe schon im Unterforum Hausaufgaben nachgefragt, aber keine Antwort darauf bekommen, deshalb probiere ich's hier nochmal.

Wie kann man die Anwendungen/Einsatzgebiete von Java am besten einteilen?

Kann man die Anwendungen grundsätzlich in Applikationen (für Desktop, mobile Endgeräte) und Applets (Browser) unterteilen?
Wo ordnet man dann Servlets, DB-Management (JDBC) und JSP ein?  

Ich bräuchte eine solche Einteilung, weil ich ein Referat über Java mache und gerne Anwendung und Einsatzgebiete von Java beschreiben möchte. Und mittlerweile interessiert mich eine Einteilung auch persönlich. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen, eine Struktur zu finden, da ich mich mit den "Ebenen" nicht wirklich auskenne (also welche Elemente sind gleichgestellt, welche fügen sich als Unterpunkt ein) und bis jetzt noch keine Übersicht finden konnte.

Liebe Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gucky (19. Okt 2014)

Guck mal hier.


----------



## minni.maus (19. Okt 2014)

Danke Gucky! 
Man muss auch nach den richtigen Stichworten suchen - mit Einsatzgebiete bin ich noch auf diese Seite gestoßen: 
Java Blog Buch : 01.02 Einsatzgebiete von Java


----------



## Gucky (19. Okt 2014)

Was genau das wäre, was ich auch gepostet habe, nur mit mehr Erklärung.

Googlen will gelernt sein.


----------



## Ruzmanz (19. Okt 2014)

Schau mal bei Oracle: Oracle Java Embedded - Overview . Die Übersicht ist echt schlecht, aber da steht mMn alles was man wissen sollte. Die anderen Artikel sind etwas veraltet.



> Kann man die Anwendungen grundsätzlich in Applikationen (für Desktop, mobile Endgeräte) und Applets (Browser) unterteilen? Wo ordnet man dann Servlets, DB-Management (JDBC) und JSP ein?



Ja und nein. Man kann nach Desktop, Web, Embedded, Mobile, usw. unterteilen. Das sind aber keine Technologien. Java SE besteht aus sehr vielen Komponenten. Unter anderem ist "Applet" eine Untermenge von "Java SE". "Java EE" ist lediglich eine Erweiterung, sodass du weiterhin JDBC aus dem "Java SE" packet nutzen kannst. Zwar wird "Java EE" gerne für Webservices genutzt, aber prinzipell kannst du diese auch mit "Java SE" erstellen. In der Hinsicht ist "Java SE" nicht limitiert. Die Übergänge sind fließend. Das liegt daran, dass zum Beispiel auf einer Kreditkarte nicht so viel Platz ist und man unnötige Komponenten (z.B. Applets, Java 2D, Java 3D, AWT, ...) rausgeworfen hat.


----------

